# First bath...



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Pugsley was not pleased but also didn’t seem to mind during the bath. He even ran around the tub sniffing and in total explore mode, but as soon as I took him out and put him in the hedgie burrito to dry him off he immediately crawled out and crawled up under my chin and just snuggled down like he was traumatized.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww thattttssss ssooooo cuuuuttteeeee ❤❤❤


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I gave up on hedgehog burritos because of how Holly just climbs out and down my jumper😂


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Ria said:


> I gave up on hedgehog burritos because of how Holly just climbs out and down my jumper&#128514;


The more I hear about Holly the more I love her lol...
Pugs doesn't like the burrito but likes being against me with the towel over him. Now I don't know if he was just trying to get away and that's as far as he could climb or if he was actually seeking cuddles for comfort but either way it was stinking adorable.


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Brooke Lancelot said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww thattttssss ssooooo cuuuuttteeeee ❤❤❤


Can you see the absolute horror and traumatization in his eyes? Lol I promise he was in complete explore mode in the tub. Running around and sniffing, he even ran under the faucet a few times.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

No, after baths all hedgehogs become way more cuddly because even if the explore its still the worlds worst thing for them !! Well in their eyes anyway !!
Holly really is so loveable


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

I’ll keep that in mind for his next bath. He’s a pretty clean hedgie so he doesn’t need them very often. At least for now anyway.
You’re always such a great help Ria, thank you!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly rarly has baths, Shes had 3 baths in her whole life. I dont give foot baths because I use other methods to not cause too much stress on her about them. Also helps me clean them more often.


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

I just saw one of your posts about that!! Using a damp cloth, toothbrush, and a dry cloth!
I think that’s better so their skin doesn’t dry out due to the soap stripping the natural oils away.
Pugsley only got on this time because he wasn’t really dirty but he stank.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Its great it does a good job, its less stressful on both me and her, and has less chance of drying out skin. Oh and she gets treats😂


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

I haven’t found any treats that Pugsley will take from me or even if I’m around or watching so I haven’t figured out how to reward him yet. The closest I’ve gotten is stage 2 gerber meat and gravy, but even then it depends on his mood. Just about anything else if I leave it in his food dish he’ll eat it, just not while anyone is watching.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly can be like this. We generally clean her feet in my room, so its quiet, just me and her so she will take the treats.
She used to only eat them if I left them in her cage.
Then I started offering her treats when she was in her cage, and she did start taking them. Now she'll take them if its just me and her in my room.

She loves plain cooked duck the most !! She'll take that no problem wherever she is !!


----------



## Starshinepunk (Feb 28, 2019)

Hmmm Duck is hard to come by here and he hasn’t shown any interest in chicken either. Just mealies if I leave them alive in his bowl and the baby food. Oh and strawberries and bananas if left in his dish. Lol


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Lamb is another favourite cooked meat she has.
She also likes cooked sweet potatoes, carrots, sweetcorn, brussel sprouts. She wont eat the sweet potato or carrots mashed only eats them cut into little cubes. She prefers cooked apples. Watermellon and pears
You can also try scrambled egg (not mad with milk though) or a boiled egg broken up.

Believe it or not shes not keen on mealworms😂

It took a lot of bonding and work to get her comfortable taking treats off me to be fair, it can with shyer hedgehogs.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The face of an angel................so sweet and gentle...............


----------

